# Anti-Kickback Safety Rollers and featherboards



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Anyone ever use these? I've seen them once, and have been thinking about using them. However, I have yet to actually SEE these on a working tablesaw. Does anyone use these? Do you like them? Do the interfere with you push stick?

Also, has anyone used a featherboard on the outfeed table of a jointer? SEEMS like a good idea, but again, never actually seen it.

Thanks for the feedback!

Dell


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Feather boards on a saw, definitely. On a router table, sometimes depending on the size of the material and complexity of the cut. Never used one on a jointer.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm with Lew. I use feather boards on my table saw and router a lot. Never on a jointer. Never have used safety rollers.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Milo, you might want to take a look at these magnetic feather boards. They work well for table saw operations and, while I have used one on my jointer, it really is more of a novelty than anything else. You have to continually reset it while you are face jointing so I do not use it much.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks gang,

I've been freaky ever since I had a couple kickback accidents, so I'm looking at all sorts of ideas.

The featherboard/jointer idea? I'm just crappy at using the dang thing. ;-) Thought I'd throw the idea on the wall and see if it stuck!


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

You need to look at the saw thats kicking back and figure out why. While its good to have protection against it, most kickbacks mean something is off with the saw.

I've thought about the featherboard on a jointer myself. once of those magnetic ones might work, I always worry about my fingers edge jointing.

Great avatar


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Magnetic feather boards are my choice


----------



## catus (May 14, 2009)

This is a wonderful opinion. The things mentioned are unanimous and needs to be appreciated by everyone 
thanx
catus
Baby Furniture


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

featherboards ALWAYS, when I can use them.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I use rollers all the time on my tablesaw:

http://lumberjocks.com/GaryK/blog/1569


----------



## JimmyNate (Mar 24, 2009)

How do you feed the last end of the board with those rollers on, GaryK? It looks like it'd cause problems with the push stick.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

JimmyNate - CessnaPilotBarry

I usually only use them for wider or real long stock The distance they extend past the fence is adjustable. They are usually less than 2 inches out. It also depends on the thickness of your stock. If I have no room to use them I don't. It only takes about 10 seconds to remove them.

My splitter is built into my zero clearance insert. You can't see it because it's in line with the blade.

You will find a better picture here: http://lumberjocks.com/topics/2303

In the first picture you can see my fence with the rollers removed.


----------

